# Fungus Spreading on Oak and Dogwood



## sliver (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi,

I live in Southern New Jersey and operate in a normal backyard environment (no woods nearby etc.). We have a giant oak tree (maybe 100 years old) and 2 dogwoods in the front (also have 2 new golden rain trees). I have noticed that the dogwood branches have recently started to die (and bark peeling off as well). On these branches is a bluish type fungus. There is also a yellow fungus on the bottom of the tree as well. The oak is starting to exhibit some of the same symptoms (dead branches at crown, bluish fungus etc). Of the 2 new golden rain trees 1 is half dead (and has the blue fungus all over it)...and the other is looking great (but blue fungus is forming around the base. I will attach pictures to my next post (need to take them first). Any help would be appreciated. I don't want to lose all my trees.

Thanks


----------

